# OBC



## RuralEngineer (Jun 9, 2016)

check-in was fast.  w/split unit each party received parking pass.  owner's no longer receive 20% discount on any rental rooms although it may still be at management's discretion.  saw some availability in DRI website.  garage key was reset at least once.  

http://wavy.com/2016/06/08/death-investigation-underway-in-virginia-beach/

saw fox filming. 

weather is outstanding.  construction going on with the outdoor gym.

upgraded turtle cay kitchen's look great.  no word on upgrades for OBC yet.  

construction continuing at the cavalier hotel.  the houses look impressive.


stephen


----------



## RLS50 (Jun 14, 2016)

RuralEngineer said:


> check-in was fast.  w/split unit each party received parking pass.  owner's no longer receive 20% discount on any rental rooms although it may still be at management's discretion.  saw some availability in DRI website.  garage key was reset at least once.
> 
> http://wavy.com/2016/06/08/death-investigation-underway-in-virginia-beach/
> 
> ...


Thanks for the updates!  Much appreciated.


----------

